

Testicle size 'link to father role' - schrofer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-24016988

======
jessaustin
The causality may actually be the reverse of that I inferred from the title:

 _...But it is not clear if the process of having a baby may have some effect
on the father.

"We know, for instance, that testosterone levels go down when men become
involved fathers," said Dr Rilling._

